# Jeff’s Rub



## Bubba90 (Aug 16, 2019)

Just wanted to say I purchased the recipe for Jeff’s rub and wow, it’s really good. I’ve tried making my own and just couldn’t find right combination and went to commercial rubs. But now, it’ll be Jeff’s from now on.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 16, 2019)

If you didn’t get the BBQ sauce recipe I’d highly reccomend it too.


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 17, 2019)

Yep i like both rubs and sauce. In fact i need to make new batches of all


----------



## sdkid (Aug 17, 2019)

My go to rub and sauce now. Even saw them in a Scheels store today.....


----------

